# Dream machines?



## Mirannan (Sep 23, 2016)

I think this might be a fun discussion. Money no object (I wish!) what would be your dream machine among PCs?

I have a few thoughts myself. Start with a pair of the latest Geforce Titan X, linked by SLI, driving dual 8K screens. Top i7 processor, 32GB of DDR3 RAM, on a motherboard that supports SATA III - and of course a 960GB solid-state drive with a big magnetic drive for data. Soundcard - dunno. Of course, a Blu-Ray rewritable is needed for a machine like this.  But could one go higher?

I'll never be able to afford this, but one can dream...

And how about the dream laptop?


----------



## WaylanderToo (Sep 23, 2016)

Mirannan said:


> I think this might be a fun discussion. Money no object (I wish!) what would be your dream machine among PCs?
> 
> I have a few thoughts myself. Start with a pair of the latest Geforce Titan X, linked by SLI, driving dual 8K screens. Top i7 processor, 32GB of DDR3 RAM, on a motherboard that supports SATA III - and of course a 960GB solid-state drive with a big magnetic drive for data. Soundcard - dunno. Of course, a Blu-Ray rewritable is needed for a machine like this.  But could one go higher?
> 
> ...




knowing next to nothing about PC's can I just add that the screens should be at least 28", the chassis should look like R2D2 and liquid cooling should be in there somewhere


----------



## Cli-Fi (Sep 29, 2016)

Mirannan said:


> I think this might be a fun discussion. Money no object (I wish!) what would be your dream machine among PCs?
> 
> I have a few thoughts myself. Start with a pair of the latest Geforce Titan X, linked by SLI, driving dual 8K screens. Top i7 processor, 32GB of DDR3 RAM, on a motherboard that supports SATA III - and of course a 960GB solid-state drive with a big magnetic drive for data. Soundcard - dunno. Of course, a Blu-Ray rewritable is needed for a machine like this.  But could one go higher?
> 
> ...



I have my dream machine. The Alienware Area 51. It's hooked up to my TV, which could be better, but it's good enough. I'm not a heavy gamer I just bought this for other media consumption.


----------

